# 2016 Hillier Than Thou: New Jersey's Toughest Century



## chrisdc498 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes, Hillier than thou is back for 2016! It will be on September 25th 2016, with the start/finish at Camp Bernie. Here is the current proposed route for the century:

https://www.strava.com/routes/5310989

This loop is 106 miles and roughly 13,000 feet of climbing. I did some scouting of the route yesterday, and it is TOUGH. At least the first 60 miles... Here is a list of hills on the current route:

Turkey Top Road: .7 miles, 296 feet of elevation, 7.3% average grade
Port Murray/Hoffman Road: 1.7 miles, 390 feet of elevation, 4.3% average grade
Mine Hill Road: 1 mile, 375 feet of elevation, 6.7% average grade
Jonestown Road: .9 miles, 279 feet, 5.8%
Coleman Hill Road: .6 miles, 390 feet, 10.9%
Millbrook/Montana Road: 3.4 miles, 843 feet, 4.6%
Ridge/Fiddler's Elbow Road: 2 miles, 771 feet, 7.1%
Wester/Decker/Fox Farm Road: 1.7 miles, 615 feet, 6.4%
Mountain View Road: .7 miles, 393 feet, 9.7%
Turkey Hill Road: 2.2 miles, 514 feet, 4.2%
Fox Farm Road: .7 miles, 435 feet, 10.6%
Iron Bridge Road: .9 miles, 480 feet, 10.1%
Hackett Road: .7 miles, 302 feet, 7.2%
Sanatorium Road: 1.4 miles, 4o5 feet, 5.4%
Rocky Run Road: 1.1 miles, 348 feet, 5.7%
Hoffman's Crossing/Mt Grove Road: 1.7 miles, 492 feet, 5.3%
Longview Road: .8 miles, 352 feet, 7.9%
Parsonage Lot/Ridge Road: 1.6 miles, 523 feet, 5.9%
Black River Road: 3.4 miles, 64o feet, 3.4%
Middle Valley/Zellers Road: .9 miles, 476 feet, 9.3%
Mount Lebanon Road: .8 miles, 420 feet, 9%

Think you can conquer the toughest century in New Jersey? Register! https://www.bikereg.com/hillierthanthou


----------

